# DVR timers and schedule are gone!



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

There is a problem with my Hopper 3, that keeps losing all (over 200) my DVR timers. So basically, I can't record anything! Plus, I can't set any new recordings. The only way I can get my timers back, is by doing a Partial Reset...which I've had to do 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I have called Dish and they told me that it's a problem with the software and even replacing my Hopper will not help! 


I sure as hell hope they fix it asap!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

LJR said:


> There is a problem with my Hopper 3, that keeps losing all (over 200) my DVR timers. So basically, I can't record anything! Plus, I can't set any new recordings. The only way I can get my timers back, is by doing a Partial Reset...which I've had to do 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I have called Dish and they told me that it's a problem with the software and even replacing my Hopper will not help!
> 
> I sure as hell hope they fix it asap!


Seeing you seem to be the only person posting the problem, another call to DISH may be needed.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

RBA said:


> Seeing you seem to be the only person posting the problem, another call to DISH may be needed.


Many problems like this being discussed on another site.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

It's been reported that the problems are related to the new guide suppliers data streams. Most problems were intermittent and appear to have been resolved.


----------



## richandgood (Feb 16, 2009)

They are not resolved. I can't even record live. Can you help?


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

richandgood said:


> They are not resolved. I can't even record live. Can you help?


I kept having to do a partial restore...and it hasn't happened in a couple weeks.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Keeps happening here. I don't lose all of my timers, but some disappear or even if they show in the scheduled section, they don't record. I did the partial reset 3 times. It only seems to work for a day. I have a HWS with the carbon.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Do you have an external hard drive connected?



dennispap said:


> Keeps happening here. I don't lose all of my timers, but some disappear or even if they show in the scheduled section, they don't record. I did the partial reset 3 times. It only seems to work for a day. I have a HWS with the carbon.


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

This keeps happening o me as well.
I don't lose all timers but I am losing a LOT of recordings. The only work-around I've found is to create a new timer. But now I have many shows with multiple timers. For whatever reason the timers stop showing up in the schedule after a while. PTAT recordings still record but don't end up in "my recordings" for series I've saved. Non-PTAT shows are lost forever (FX, TBS, HBO, Comedy Central, AMC, etc.).
It began about a month ago. I've had my Hopper 3 since December and all was OK for the first couple of months.
Other oddities: I'm also seeing lots of recordings with no photo - just the generic Dish logo. Many shows say "First aired on 03/23/17. Recorded on 03/22/17". How can shows be recorded prior to their first air date?
I hate to give up and go another route but we're missing too many series episodes.

----

Edit

In re-reading the title of this thread, I realized my problem is different. My timers are not gone. My timers just stop working.

I just did a chat with Dish and was told this is a known problem. "They are working on a resolution". :/


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Poco Askew said:


> This keeps happening o me as well.
> I don't lose all timers but I am losing a LOT of recordings. The only work-around I've found is to create a new timer. But now I have many shows with multiple timers. For whatever reason the timers stop showing up in the schedule after a while. PTAT recordings still record but don't end up in "my recordings" for series I've saved. Non-PTAT shows are lost forever (FX, TBS, HBO, Comedy Central, AMC, etc.).
> It began about a month ago. I've had my Hopper 3 since December and all was OK for the first couple of months.
> Other oddities: I'm also seeing lots of recordings with no photo - just the generic Dish logo. Many shows say "First aired on 03/23/17. Recorded on 03/22/17". How can shows be recorded prior to their first air date?
> ...


If I were you, I would demand a new Hopper. I was told that it won't help with my timers (which have been working fine for a few weeks), but your problem seems worse.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

LJR said:


> Do you have an external hard drive connected?


Yes i do.


----------



## mike136 (Apr 5, 2017)

As per tech - the last software update caused more problems than it fixed.
I spoke with tech today and a software update is still in test.
The bugs being addressed are;
1. loss of Guide data
2. loss of guide show logos
3. loss of recorded shows
4. loss of timers
5. loss of 4K Netflix (allows you to select it, but still shows in 1080)
6. loss of 4K YouTube (allows you to select it, but still shows in 1080)
7. remote control data saves often and can't be skipped.
8. slow motion time scale overwrites screen covering content

Some or all of these problems do not occur for all customers.
When they do occur, they persist.


----------



## xfoneguy (Feb 1, 2006)

RBA said:


> Seeing you seem to be the only person posting the problem, another call to DISH may be needed.


I had the same (or very similar) problem last weekend... almost crapped in my pants! No timers in the "timer list", all of the "Red Dots" were gone from the Guide Display. "Schedule" page was empty....some of my previously scheduled programs WERE recording, but I was getting a dozen or more "pieces" for each one recorded! VERY weird! The only change I had made was the addition of a new TV. I did a reboot, and they (the timers) came back for a while, but over a short period of time the disappeared again. There were so many strange things occurring that I finally did a "partial reset" (no timers or recordings are lost - theoretically). I think most everything is back to "normal" - for now at least, whatever normal is. (Somewhere I heard that "normal" is just a setting on your dryer or dishwasher LOL)


----------

